# Call of Duty: Black Ops to resurrect zombie mode - Retail Radar



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Best Buy Canada listing indicates popular undead-slaughter mode to return in Treyarch's upcoming shooter. * 


Treyarch's Nazi zombie gametype from Call of Duty: World at War was so hugely popular with fans, it even spawned a standalone iPhone game. Now, Best Buy Canada's listings for the just-announced hardened and prestige editions of Treyarch's next game, Call of Duty: Black Ops, indicates that zombie mode is once again rising from the dead.


Those horrible yellow eyes!
To date, Treyarch hasn't said a word about the well-liked game mode returning in the upcoming shooter, but given its success in Call of Duty: World at War (and Best Buy's recent accurate prediction), the listing is likely not an accident.

As of press time neither Activison nor Treyarch has responded to GameSpot's request for comment or clarification on the matter. However, the game's recent multiplayer teaser trailer (embedded below) promised a "multiplayer full reveal" on September 1, so fans eager to learn if zombie mode is to return, won't have a long time to wait.

Call of Duty: Black Ops is due out November 9 for Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, PC, and Nintendo Wii and DS. For more on the game, check out GameSpot's most recent preview.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Result, love the Zombie mode.

Can anyone say Zombie Jihad's - Silence, I kill you.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Result, love the Zombie mode.
> 
> Can anyone say Zombie Jihad's - Silence, I kill you.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

